# Comment lire les PPS?



## Ana Lara (24 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

je reçois des mails avec PPS et je n'arrive pas à les lire, il me dit:Le document medicamentgeneriques felix-1.pps na pas pu être ouvert. Le fichier nest pas au bon format.

Comment faire pour pouvoir les lires?

J'ai cherchée sur le forum ce genre de problème c'est sûrement déjà énoncé mais j'ai pas trouvée!

Merci!:rose:


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2008)

Tu peux les lire avec Neooffice ou Openoffice  ou bien avec keynote (suite iwork)


----------



## Ana Lara (24 Août 2008)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Tu peux les lire avec Neooffice ou Openoffice  ou bien avec keynote (suite iwork)



Je vais aller voir ces programmes que tu m as citer!Merci!:rateau:


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2008)

http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/download/aqua.html

et

http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/fr/index.php


----------



## Ana Lara (24 Août 2008)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/download/aqua.html
> 
> et
> 
> http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/fr/index.php


Merci ça marche, c' est génial!J' ai pris NeoOffice!:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

ce sont des formats "office"
ces 2 logiciels les lisent
ou
suites à la Office  en ligne gratuite ( google et  soho par exemple)

A noter si tu te prends une adresse email chez gmail , gmail ( en ligne) te les ouvre tout seul car   il utilise les outils de la suite google

et sinon il y a des petits modules pour ouvir divers fichiers office sans installer de logiciel
( modules...google ; soho ou thinkfree)


----------



## Ana Lara (24 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce sont des formats "office"
> ces 2 logiciels les lisent
> ou
> suites à la Office  en ligne gratuite ( google et  soho par exemple)
> ...



Je ne savais pas non plus que gmail les ouvres seul, c'est trés intéressant de le savoir!oui j 'ai plusieurs adresses mais c est vrai que je passe par Mail!

Merci pascalformac


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

Si t as un OS ancien je deconseille d'ouvrir gmail avec safari mais plutot passer par firefox 
avec interface gmail  "nouvelle version" ( de presentation)  par opposition à ancienne

là t'auras toutes les possibilités

je dirai même chose pour tous les outils liés ( googledocs agenda , googlemaps etc) , c'est plus fluide sous firefox


----------



## Ana Lara (24 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Si t as un OS ancien je deconseille d'ouvrir gmail avec safari mais plutot passer par firefox
> avec interface gmail  "nouvelle version" ( de presentation)  par opposition à ancienne
> 
> là t'auras toutes les possibilités
> ...




Non, il n'est pas ancien,ça ne fais pas si longtemps que j'ai mon mac book pro léopard 10.5.4! Et j'utilise plutôt safari!

Et il y a pleins de chose que je découvre!
Bonne soirée et merci!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

et si tu mets gmail en version americaine et avec l'option gmail labs
tu auras 
- des outils en primeur ( avant la vf)
- des gadgets en plus ( plus d'étoiles , photos dans le tchatt sur l'interface, raccourcis divers, divers trucs et même un jeu ( snake) !

et avec les extensions firefox special gmail tu peux même bouleverser le look et les outils


----------



## Ana Lara (24 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si tu mets gmail en version americaine et avec l'option gmail labs
> tu auras
> - des outils en primeur ( avant la vf)
> - des gadgets en plus ( plus d'étoiles , photos dans le tchatt sur l'interface, raccourcis divers, divers trucs et même un jeu ( snake) !
> ...



Version américaine signifie en anglais non? J'adore l anglais mais je ne le maîtrise pas vraiment!
Et vu que pour l'instant j'apprends à me servir de mon Mac, lorsque je serais plus forte je pourrais essayer en Anglais.

En tout cas MERCI


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

je crois qu'on peut mettre gmail labs dans la vf


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Octobre 2008)

Lire les pps sur MAC OS X......
Plein de fois traite mais je n'ai pas encore trouve le moyen de lire des pps comme diaporama (et non comme un fichier ppt) avec la musique associe.
J'ai Neoffice, Openoffice, Keynote a moins que je n'ai pas trouve le ou les bons parametres les fichier pps sont ouvert comme des ppt donc en visualisant les pages une par une  avec l'ecran encombre de tous les onglets de controle pour editer le fichier et en plus les sons de sont pas transmis.

D'apres ce que j'ai lu gmail semble le faire mais je ne desire pas creer une boite mail chez Google juste pour cela.

Un vrai lecteur de pps, simple d'utilisation, ca n'existe vraiment pas pour MAC OSX?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Lire les pps sur MAC OS X.
> D'apres ce que j'ai lu gmail semble le faire mais je ne desire pas creer une boite mail chez Google juste pour cela.


si tu es sûr de ton coup (pour la partie son)
franchement c'est une solution simple !
c'est vite fait


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas essaye donc je ne suis pas sur par ce que souvent les gens disent qu'ils peuvent lire les pps mais sans rentrer dans les details (pleine ecran, automatiquen son,...)


----------



## PascalBS38 (20 Octobre 2008)

Bon en fait OpenOffice 3.0 RC2 le fait plutot bien en appuyant sur la touche F5. J'ai meme entendu les sons.
Alors tout semble OK.
Maintenant que la version public de OpenOffice 3.0 est dispo et vais re-essayer.


----------

